# Need info about Charlotte, NC



## OldSkoolFatGuy

My wife are thinking about a move to Charlotte, NC from Las Vegas, NV to be closer to family in Southern Ohio. Could you give me a few ideas of areas where to look for housing, low crime rate, good schools, and the like. It also has to be close to the airport..30min max...

I've looked at weather.com and the weather is close to LV but we don't have the humidity. How's the sunshine factor? People? Road Riding?  Clubs?

Give me your opinions and views on your city.


----------



## Sit-n-spin

I've lived here for 35 years. It's a great city but not to big. We get sun year round. If your not used to the humidity you'll find its worse then the heat. You can live just about anywhere in the city and still only be 30 minutes from the airport. There three areas I would recommend. Southpark, not favorable to bikes, Ballantyne which is south Charlotte and the Lake Norman area. Both Ballantyne and LKN have great places to ride. You can contact Carolina Bicycle Company for rides in both areas as they have a shop in both places. A fourth area to consider is South Carolina, Rock Hill and Ft Mill are just over the boarder and are pretty much considered part of the south Charlotte Metro Area.


----------



## bugztom

I am from Brevard N.C which is essentially west of Charlotte in the blue ridge mountains. I am probably 1 hr and 45 min. from Charlotte airport, and have thought about moving over there - One thing to think about is west of Charlotte is Dupont state forest(mtn biking!), Pisgah National forest, and a whole lot of places to ride both on and off road, camp, etc. If You are interested in those kind of things I would look for easy access to west side. Lots of people drive up for the day to ride - well worth the drive. I am between Pisgah National forest and Dupont State park - and rec. no matter where you live in Charlotte you come check it out. Upstate South Carolina has some great areas too - and further west there is even more by the Tenn. border.


----------



## southparkcycles

Compared to Vegas Charlotte would be quite peaceful. sit n spins recommendations for schools are good. Add Myers Park to the list however as you probably already know in most cases good schools mean $$$$ housing. I have lived in charlotte almost 20 years as well. I fly frequently and Charlotte Douglas is an easy airport to use. If you use a frequent flyer program make sure US Airways/United is part of the program. Charlotte is the hub for US Airways 

For different rides and events in town check out:
http://www.weeklyrides.com/ 
http://tarheelcyclists.org/ 
http://charlottesportscycling.com/main.htm

Western Carolina and the mountains are just over 100 miles away


----------



## augustiner

Sunshine I think is somewhere around 210 days a year...climate isnt too bad here, but winter some of us find it a little hard to ride (cold wind/rain)....

As for where to live, basically anywhere South of the City (basically a corridor) is pretty well developed (encompassing the aforementioned South Park and Ballantyne)...not many nice areas East or West...North of the city there are some other nice areas (University area by UNCC and Mallard Creek, Concord, Davidson, Huntersville, Lake Norman) but have a bit farther commute to the city...

Fort Mill SC is also a very nice area, much better taxes in SC, and closer to most things in Charlotte than Lake Norman...very nice, new neighborhoods in Fort Mill, Tega Cay areas, good schools, etc.

Another group to check out is tarheeltrailblazers.com (more mountain biking, but still a good road presence, marketplace, forums, etc)


----------



## ChrisENC

I second Lake Norman, Southpark, and Ballantyne. I would also throw Pineville in there as a another place to look at.


----------



## LN2T

*depending on the wallet*

you will also find Harrisburg (n/e of charlotte proper) has good schools some outstanding country ride right out your door.

Low taxes, a good school system with BRAND NEW JR. high being built and NEW HS just opened last year. 

Not as expensive as south of town or the lake. maybe 35 min to CLT douglas. 30 min to the lake.

Does not have the, lets say, aura of "south park" , "weddington", " lake norman" and certainly has a mix of starter communities and up.

along with great proximity to several area MTB trails


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

I wanted to thank you all for your reco's.. We're moving end of Aug. Going to look at rentals (for the short term) in late June.

Thx!!


----------



## BassNBrew

OldSkoolFatGuy said:


> I wanted to thank you all for your reco's.. We're moving end of Aug. Going to look at rentals (for the short term) in late June.
> 
> Thx!!


I'm a property mgr and can help you out on the rental side if needed and you're looking at the north side of town. If you're a cyclist i think the north side is a good area to be. Lots of regular group rides and a strong tri scene.


----------



## chromesons

Charlotte's really a peaceful place :thumbsup: It's just the perfect place for those who want a home away from a noisy city life.


----------



## N.C.VortexRider

Hi there! I just ran across this thread and I felt I must chime in. I moved to Charlotte just over 1 year ago from southern california and its fantastic. Slower pace of life, yes. Downtown is very lively on friday/saturday nights. Like mentioned before, there is humidity out here and coming from orange county- we had little to none and I dont like this humidity, but some days are better than others. Helps to have a pool in your area or your bike for the breeze. Hope you enjoy the time out here and I attend UNC Charlotte and its an amazing university to drive around and check out. I ride my fixed gear around the campus as a work out often so watch out for a fixie on the roads!


----------

